# Blades breaking



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

A few weeks ago I finally bought some replacement blades for my mora auger... The original set lasted me 6 years, with a few semi successful sharpenings from myself, but it was definitely getting tough to drill.
I had a gander mtn gift card to use and got my new blades... 1st time I used them one side broke right at the screw hole. Gander was great with their customer service and sent me out a new set. I put the new set on and over the weekend I had the exact same break happen again... At an angle through the screw hole.
Lucky for me gander came through again and I have another new set on the way... Although they said this would pry be the last time.
So is this something I'm doing wrong? The replacements are made for mora by VMC/Rapala... The only thing I can think of is maybe I'm tourqing them down too much, but it didn't feel like I did when tightening. I think this is my last set for the year so any input would be great, thanks!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

My brother had same issue talked to strike master they stated the pitch on the bit may have got knocked out of whack got a new bit no problems since


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Was thinking something may have gotten bent out of shape on the auger head too. Suggest some threadlock on the screws and only making them snug vs. pressure tight. May want to add a piece of tape on the backside of the blade on the end that has been breaking to help fill in any gap or maybe some silicone gasket maker.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

First thing I thought as well was something is bent. Get the new blade and bolt in on hand tight. Take your old school feeler gauge and try and figure out if there is a gap between the blade and the auger. If there is, make a shim that size to fill that gap and I would also use the loctite.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Also be careful after cutting a hole don't just attempt to pull the auger back through the hole like a madman be gentle and find the happy place where it comes back up easily. That may or may not help I used to break blades quite often on my mora and I was rough with it while cutting holes. I have since bought a nils and problem solved you can not break the blades on that auger. Good luck and when you store your auger coat the blades with a little oil it will help extend the life.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions guys, I'll put your advice to use.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

KPI said:


> My brother had same issue talked to strike master they stated the pitch on the bit may have got knocked out of whack got a new bit no problems since


I am the brother he is mentioning. I spoke to h2 Outfitters in big lake, mn. Who happen to be the service Rep for strike master. Mine was a power auger but we're told by them that the pitch will get thrown off on the pitch like kpi said. I was told you can ship it up and they can repair it. After three broken sets of blades that broke just like you described, I figured it was easiest to just upgrade from an 8 bit to a 10, where the new one has blades included and be done. The service to repair the pitch was 15 dollars plus shipping both ways, which was 20 one way. So basically for 60 more, I got the larger 10 inch bit, new blades and the thing, knock on wood, burnt some holes this year. I still have my 8 inch bit ready to go just in case. But I can say when I got that bit (used) it had the cheap China blades, which cut like crap but never broke. I wanted a better cut last year so I changed to the Sweden mora blades. Since then they broke. I believe those China blades when tightened down threw the pitch off. Like I said the 8 is fine with the China blades, trouble with the Mora. Moral of my long winded rant??? Spend a little bit up front and get the right blades from the get.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

i should have added the pic from the beginning, but this is how each of them broke.
I just checked for any gaps or bends on the auger where the blades mount and could not see anything unusual.
After they broke i could still cut holes with them, was able to salvage a few days of fishing, but when they were intact it was hot knife through butter smooth.
New set is on the way, i'll use the loc-tite, and check for gaps again when i remount. And after the 1st set i drilled holes like i was petting a puppy... as gentle as possible... when the auger started churning up the ice to the top i see the corner off my bit spill out with it.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

That is exactly how mine looked. I can get you a pic if you care. But I will betcha it is the pitch is off. Looking at mine, same thing nothing out of the ordinary. Looks just like a new one. No visible bends knicks anything. They just break. Call the authorized service center at h2 outfitters. They will walk you through the problem. Again you are not going to notice the bend. Ice is rough on stuff


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

That sucks! I might be going out tomorrow, Definitely sunday. Ill drill ya some holes if you put me on the fish


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

RJohnson442 said:


> That sucks! I might be going out tomorrow, Definitely sunday. Ill drill ya some holes if you put me on the fish


I can put you on tiny perch anywhere on nimi... Next wkd I can go, pry gonna hit up turkeyfoot or mud. Good luck this weekend!

Thanks for the help erie rider... If these blades don't work I'll do as you suggested... And as layinhardwood said, maybe it's time for a nils next year.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

my 8" lazer did the same thing with brand new blades, broke right at the screw hole. called strikemaster and they said the same thing the pitch was bad. I find this very odd that we are all having the same problem. maybe cheaper steel? after the cost of shipping it back and losing the time without an auger, mine as well buy a new one.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

buckzye11 said:


> i should have added the pic from the beginning, but this is how each of them broke.
> I just checked for any gaps or bends on the auger where the blades mount and could not see anything unusual.
> After they broke i could still cut holes with them, was able to salvage a few days of fishing, but when they were intact it was hot knife through butter smooth.
> New set is on the way, i'll use the loc-tite, and check for gaps again when i remount. And after the 1st set i drilled holes like i was petting a puppy... as gentle as possible... when the auger started churning up the ice to the top i see the corner off my bit spill out with it.


I just went out and looked at my mora auger and by the picture you posted it looks like to me that your blade was installed upside down. My mora blades are flat on the bottom not pitched.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

They were on right. Flat side is shown in picture, just the grain shows up with the light on it.
Got my third set yesterday and used them today... No breaks! Yet....


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

buckzye11 said:


> They were on right. Flat side is shown in picture, just the grain shows up with the light on it.
> Got my third set yesterday and used them today... No breaks! Yet....


The picture you posted looked like the beveled side was down. Sometimes pictures just don't show everything like it actually is.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I only buy my replacement blades from http://www.fishusa.com/product/StrikeMaster-Mora-Hand-Ice-Auger-Replacement-Blades

These are true Swedish blades and sharp as razors!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah... Each of the replacements were the Chinese ones. My original blades didn't look like that... The flat side was all same grain, these replacements have that look to them.
Also I took the dremmel tool to the auger itself... The blue paint was raised very slightly on the side that was breaking(you may be able to see if you zoom in to where blade is missing)... So I leveled that out, that may have been the reason for the breaks even though it was barely noticeable.
I drilled 10 holes today through 14 inches and they held up fine... Better then my legs did today after dragging through a foot of snow... Cramping up as I write this ha ha!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

buckzye11 said:


> Yeah... Each of the replacements were the Chinese ones. My original blades didn't look like that... The flat side was all same grain, these replacements have that look to them.
> Also I took the dremmel tool to the auger itself... The blue paint was raised very slightly on the side that was breaking(you may be able to see if you zoom in to where blade is missing)... So I leveled that out, that may have been the reason for the breaks even though it was barely noticeable.
> I drilled 10 holes today through 14 inches and they held up fine... Better then my legs did today after dragging through a foot of snow... Cramping up as I write this ha ha!


I know the feeling! Alum had 17" of ice today and about 8" of snow on top of that! I'm sore and wore out!


----------

